

IPhone/Andriod/WebOS App or a mobile website? - djb_hackernews

I'm developing a service that is targeted for mobile devices. I haven't done much mobile dev since J2ME and the Andriod emulator and I haven't done any mobile website development, so I don't know exactly what the pros and cons are.<p>What are the reasons why I would want platform specific apps over a mobile webapp? What functionality would I want in my webapp that I couldn't get at from a browser?<p>I like the approach of http://iqmobilesearch.com/ but my project is slightly more complicated.
======
Concours
I prefer the approach of mobile webapps, I just set my webapp
<http://www.gmbhnews.com> , over native apps, I have a broader reach (all
smartphones) , and I can still create native apps later, I can also SEO my
mobile webapp and have less competition than on Android/Webos/iphone, +
developp one time and update one time for all platforms.

~~~
djb_hackernews
I really like it. Do you have any resources for learning you mind throwing my
way if I decide to go the mobile webapp route?

~~~
Concours
sure: <http://code.google.com/p/iui/>

<http://jqtouch.com/>

for the front end, and any server side language (php/ruby...etc)

------
dave1619
The advantage of an iPhone/Android/WebOS app is the marketing that you gain if
you're high in the rankings for your category. Also, having your app as a
native app on a user's phone give them more felt "ownership" of the app and
the content. Generally native apps feel faster because you can speed up
loading of pages through native controls and assets.

